# Craftsman rebuild



## irish_germanking (Dec 21, 2016)

Ok so I'm still working on a box I never got around to back from my last job drawer slides are ****ty anyone have any idea how to get these old slides off I'm guessing they are spot welded on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## bklynjames (Feb 19, 2017)

Whats the model number of that tool chest?


----------

